# Engine_Swap: RS200



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

*Obsessive Car Detailing: RS200*

I know some of you guys were very interested in this detail so I actually found the time to get these pictures up... apologies for the number of them but with it being such a rare car I was taking them left, right and centre :lol: :lol: :lol:

So here we go... I was contacted by James to detail his RS200 who specified he paid us hourly as he wanted every single nut and bolt that he could see detailed ... this car had done less than 500 miles from new and is in excellent order as you can imagine but even better it gets driven how it was intended... at track days :doublesho  :thumb:

We spent over four hours just detailing carefully using degreaser, LOTS of MF cloths and brushes on the underbonnet area and engine bay area so it was sparkling. Then polishing all the metalwork up.

Exterior was polished using PC7424 and polishing pad with Megs #80 to bring back the gloss... it was a little faded but surprisingly I couldnt find any swirling or scratching even under halogens in the workshop :doublesho - obviously with a car like this I wasnt jumping in with the rotary 

Interior was then completed and needed nothing more than a light wash on plastics, carpets vac'd and glass cleaned...

We spent over 12hrs on this between two of us then washed James Wife's MPV after as we had an hour spare... :lol:

Enjoy the pics... :thumb:









































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for reading ... :doublesho :lol:


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

:thumb: Top job, what a classic , def worth all time and effort. :buffer:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

fantastic result mate:thumb: :thumb: love these cars


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

lovely job on an iconic car but is that your car your leaning the wheels against


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Absolutely great work, and very difficult I imagine. Can't say I'm a fan of the RS200 but you certainly did that one some justice!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

wish i had a lump like that in my boot


----------



## Taaffy (May 9, 2006)

Now that is one Ford masterpiece ....has it the standard 250 bhp or has the owner been tinkering .......lol


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmm white :thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice work on a rare beast :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Gavb said:


> lovely job on an iconic car but is that your car your leaning the wheels against


Yup thats my old trusty workhorse and they are leaning on the side strips on the bodywork not that I'm arsed about the 306 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Taaffy said:


> Now that is one Ford masterpiece ....has it the standard 250 bhp or has the owner been tinkering .......lol


Its been tinkered with... apparently they can be tuned to 700bhp with relative ease :devil: - sounds incredible when started up :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

What a fantastic car and an equally impressive detail :thumb:

I just love the old group B rally cars


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Now thats awesome :thumb:


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Super finish on a cracking car! :thumb:


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

Supurb detail mate was glad this finally got posted
an all time favourite car of mine too.

Well done my man


----------



## jvbates (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautiful work! I really love these! There's something about 80's rally cars (Especially the Group B) that's always cool!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

At last a PROPER SUPERCAR!!! very nice indeedie well done!


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

awesome, one of my fav ever cars! v jealous!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh my god I have wood. Absolutely love those cars and that is a minter.
Brings back memories of Rallycross where they were knocking out about 1000bhp against quattros and 6R4's down at Lydenn circuitin the late 80's early 90's.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Lovely job on a complete Ford legend. That must surely be one of the best & lowest mileage RS200's anywhere in the world.


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

How smart is that :doublesho 

I have only ever seen 1 at a Ford RS meet, long live the Group B cars :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words gents  

It is one of my all time favourite cars from the 80's and when I sat back after a days hardwork and admired it I thought 'hell yeah now THATS a car' ... even now I can still hear the engine fire into life with a crackle and then howls as the owner moves it...

ITS A BEAST!!!


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

there a bit b4 my time but look great the only other 1 ive seen was the 1 jeza of top gear crashed:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cracking job Scott  :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Pictures sorted to keep grumpy Mods happy :lol: 

Only kidding Mark


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Lovely to see something different. Any wax on?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a stunner:doublesho 

No...not the peugeot you fools 

Seriously though......nice job and very lucky to work on that.....a proper beast:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Great work guys, what a car.... your lucky boys getting to work on such a nice rare motor.:thumb:


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

was this you then? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=54133&highlight=RS200

not a bad job you did with 1 bucket and a sponge :lol::thumb:


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

What the! Thats real naice piece of engeniering  I like it a lot!!! Great turn around!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Lovely  One of my favourite cars photographed in enough detail to keep me looking for ages - nice work.


----------



## Butters (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow the best ford made IMO

Top job:thumb: , What a day you must have had, Would have taken me 12h just to look at it


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats the most up close I've seen one of these cars... Very cool indeed! Nice detail on it, really enjoyed that! :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

adamf said:


> Lovely to see something different. Any wax on?


Yes mate... it was finished with ***** Glasur :thumb:



The Apprentice said:


> was this you then? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=54133&highlight=RS200
> 
> not a bad job you did with 1 bucket and a sponge :lol::thumb:


:lol: :lol: ... no 



Dave KG said:


> Thats the most up close I've seen one of these cars... Very cool indeed! Nice detail on it, really enjoyed that! :thumb:


Glad you enjoyed it Dave :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lovely - a rare car indeed these days especially in unmolested form like that!


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

prob one of the best cars ford ever made

looks stunning


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

500miles:doublesho 

Fantastic looking car, nice one mate


----------



## E5XTC (Oct 30, 2007)

Its not fare ..... Did he take you for a blast ?

Top job by the way !


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

E5XTC said:


> Its not fare ..... Did he take you for a blast ?
> 
> Top job by the way !


Nooo... didnt want to get it dirty


----------



## olly22n (Apr 16, 2006)

omg, pass a tissue....

would be an honour to detail one.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

bit bare inside but i would NOT say no to one


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

olly22n said:


> omg, pass a tissue....


Thats what I said when he started it up ...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

<<<< speechless


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Man's car!!!

Nice one Scott, must be fun to work on such a cool car, there was one near me for a while and i always loved seeing it roar past!


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

now thats a car

gimmie that instead of an aston anyday


----------



## kyle_sxi (Oct 29, 2006)

awsome work mate :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks amazing, remember watching these on the Lombard back in the day 

Does the owner of this car live in Derbyshire? Only a mate of mine was having his car worked on by a garage in the Buxton area last summer and parked in the corner of the workshop was an RS200 with low mileage, and it even looked to be on the original rubber. Hadn't turned a wheel in years.

Just wondered if it's the same car as there cannot be that many low mileage examples considering Ford only built 200.


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks amazing , love those cars so much .


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

scooby73 said:


> Looks amazing, remember watching these on the Lombard back in the day
> 
> Does the owner of this car live in Derbyshire?
> 
> Just wondered if it's the same car as there cannot be that many low mileage examples considering Ford only built 200.


The customer lives in Cheshire :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

... oh and I am going back in two weeks to top the wax up


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Engine_Swap said:


> The customer lives in Cheshire :thumb:


Just over the border then:thumb:

The RS200 i looked at was in a garage in Dove Holes just outside Buxton in early summer.

You don't happen to know if the car used to have red bucket seats in before the black ones?


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Nope but can find out


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Fantastic blast from the past.


----------



## soundiceuk (Jun 3, 2007)

Ultra rare detail! Thats something to be extremely proud of! :thumb: 

To top it off, it must be the lowest mileage and most immaculate left out of the few that remain.

Collins Engineering have a couple of them in Congleton, Cheshire.

Always been a massive fan of these especially since I saw one do 0-60 in 2.9seconds at Silverstone.

I did it in 4.9s when I had my 4x4 Cossie and that felt quick, so that RS200 must of been scary to ride in. :driver:


----------



## PFJames (Mar 21, 2007)

Stunning car and what makes it even nicer is the fact its still being looked after. Fantastic work…


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Its being looked after well... went back 2wks ago to give it more maintenance and it looks better than ever... even I was impressed how great the paint was looking with the multiple layers of wax on it...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Simply beautiful :argie: :argie: 

I'd quite happily give up a kidney for that! (although why the owner would want to exchange a legendary car like that for used kidney, is anyones guess - but, some folks are weird so you never know! :lol: )


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Simply beautiful :argie: :argie:
> 
> I'd quite happily give up a kidney for that! (although why the owner would want to exchange a legendary car like that for used kidney, is anyones guess - but, some folks are weird so you never know! :lol: )




Its up to 550bhp now...  :thumb:

I'll take some updated pictures next time I visit in the workshop it resides in most of the time... it looks amazing under the lights - trully showroom condition :thumb:


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Incredible!!!!!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Old thread I know, but one of my all time favourite cars 

Great work, not something you work on too often either :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Suprised i missed this, what a beast indeed!

Looks lovely. :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

You can only go one better and get a red one!! now they are rare only 2 i believe in this country.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning car and excellent job


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Proper Car in a proper colour !

Great work :thumb:


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

utter legendary cars.when you see them flat out at rally cross events they blow your mind.
i would personally consider a RS200 the holy grail of detailing jobs.
very nice car and a great job well done you lucky sod!!!!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

If you had ever seen Mr Rallycross (Martin Schanche) at the wheel of his RS200E+, it was a sight to behold, trying to control over 700bhp on the loose in slicks, amazing :thumb:

I dont think Pat Dorans (Liam's) current RS200 still runs the BD series in it, I think its based on the YB series engine, still a cracking car, when its running right though


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Love that, great work! :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

truly awesome! my favourite car of all time 

im lucky enough to have a friend with one  0-60 in 2.2 seconds. its has over 500bhp and the torque to match! the 4wd system is awesome. even if its damp it puts all the power down! quickest thing i have been in!


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

not a finer bit of ford motoring history, yes the mk1s were cool, so were the mk2s and the mk3. yes cossies are cool, but nothing beats an RS200, would be nice if he put original blue rally decals on. nom nom nom nom


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

1996a6v6 said:


> If you had ever seen Mr Rallycross (Martin Schanche) at the wheel of his RS200E+, it was a sight to behold, trying to control over 700bhp on the loose in slicks, amazing :thumb:
> 
> I dont think Pat Dorans (Liam's) current RS200 still runs the BD series in it, I think its based on the YB series engine, still a cracking car, when its running right though


Martin, a mad norwegian... just like me 

nice job!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Is this still going!!!  

Its being revisited soon


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

one of my favourite rs cars:thumb:


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

Mr OCD said:


> Is this still going!!!
> 
> Its being revisited soon


Did you find the paint had gone milky or off cream colour?

like this picture if you look to the left its milky colour then the right after correction?










then again here










did come up really glossy though










Did look stunning afterwards though


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Yup first time I detailed it there was oxidisation all over it and looked very dull... light machining soon sorted it.


----------

